# Can I Purchase a one way ticket to Thailand?



## STEVOH (Jan 9, 2014)

I will be applying for the extended 1yr Visa to enter Thailand with the intent (or possibility) of staying longer while exploring the surrounding SE Asian Countries. There is a strong possibility I will be living in Thailand as well.

I have been looking to see if there are restrictions to my ticketed travel. In other words, do I need to provide proof of ongoing travel by way of a return ticket or can I just purchase a one way ticket?

Thanks Stevo


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

I don't quite understand your wording; "I will be applying for the extended 1yr Visa to enter Thailand". . .

Does this mean BEFORE you intend to buy a one way ticket here you're going to already have applied for and received a "one year visa"? 
*OR*
Does this mean you're gonna buy a one way ticket here and once here apply for a yearly extension of stay based on one of the criteria thailand has for issuing those (ie; married to a thai, half-thai child, over 50, business, education)?

There is NO Thai rule that you have to have a return ticket outta here when washing up on the shores of the glorious "Land 'O Thaiz". 

However, most airlines want you to have either a valid visa for thailand (tourist, Non-O, Non-OA, Non-ED, etc) OR a return ticket out, before they'll let you wing your way here on their airline. This is because IF by some chance you show up sans visa (hoping to enter on a 30 day visa exempt stamp as americans can) and are denied entry to thailand the airline hasta lug you back at their cost. Having a valid visa for thailand while not guaranteeing you an entry, takes the burden off the airline.

Now there are a couple choices for you (especially as you're going to use thailand as a base to tour other S/E Asian countries). Apply for a year long, multi-entry, Non-Immigrant Type-O visa at a thai embassy or consulate. That will give you permission to stay inside thailand for up to 90 days at a time before you have to exit, re-enter and get another 90 days. If you play the dates on that visa right, you can get almost 15 months in-country.

There's also a year long multi-entry, Non-Immigrant Type-OA (please note the A after the O!!). That visa, which when you apply you are required to provide a police background check, health certificate, proof of financial ability to pay your own way & some other stuff. With that visa you get permission to stay in Thailand for 1 year. Every time you exit and re-enter you're stamped in for another whole year. If you exit and re-enter just before the original visa expires you get another whole year. This gives you almost 2 years in country on that visa. 

It would appear from reading your posting history that you meet the "threshold age" of 50 to qualify for this type of visa. 

Unless I'm mistaken it can only be applied for in the country where your passport was issued. Now there are some exceptions to that rule. I think Permanent Residence holders in Japan, Singapore and another country which eludes me can use the Thai Embassy there even if they're not citizens of the country. 

Call the airline you're going to travel with and see what they say. They make the rules, there's nothing in Thailand which says you need a return ticket to enter the country on a valid visa (any visa)..

Good Luck,


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

As TD says, it all depends on the airline policy and, to a certain extent, the attitude of the agent when you check in at the airport.

I picked up on the same issue before coming here, and called the airline to check on their policy concerning one-way tickets when the passengers were planning on entering Thailand on visa waivers. There answer could best be described as "it depends", so to be safe we obtained single-entry tourist visas from the Thai consulate in Malta, where we were then residing.

No problems on boarding and arrival, and the process for changing to a non-immigrant O visa, and obtaining the year long extension, was as smooth as silk.


----------



## vanessa110984 (Mar 31, 2014)

What do I need to visit thai,im a filipina here working in Singapore,after my contract done im planning to fly right to Thai from here in Sg,instead of going to exit to Philippines..


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

Philippine citizens do not need a visa to enter Thailand via air for 30 days or less - they receive a "visa waiver" on arrival.

If you want to stay for more than 30 days, then you need a tourist visa issued by the Thai consulate in Singapore - ask for 60 days when you apply, but it is in their discretion to give you 30 or 60 days.. It appears that a Tourist Visa can be extended for an additional 30 days once you are in country.

Ensure that your passport has at least 6 months validity from your date of arrival.


----------



## vanessa110984 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank u so much for the information..but I think I wud just stay like 2 or 3 weeks then go back in Philippines


----------

